# July 4th!



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

Not technically a convention, but is anybody else going to be wearing their fursuit or doing something furry for independance day? (Obviously doesn't apply to those outside the US.)

It just clicked that I'll be getting my suit in time for July 4th and there's a big parade the next town over that'll let just about anyone walk in it.

Anybody else got furry plans?


----------



## Shindo (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Not technically a convention, but is anybody else going to be wearing their fursuit or doing something furry for independance day? (Obviously doesn't apply to those outside the US.)
> 
> It just clicked that I'll be getting my suit in time for July 4th and there's a big parade the next town over that'll let just about anyone walk in it.
> 
> Anybody else got furry plans?



so you're going to a parade by your self in a fursuit for particular reason?

am i missing something


----------



## Uro (Jun 24, 2009)

Anthrocon.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 24, 2009)

Uro said:


> Anthrocon.


.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 24, 2009)

As conflicted as I am, I'll probably be at Anthrocon.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

._. Fsck. Anthrocon is over July fourth >.>


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not going to Anthrocon, but the monthly furmeet I go to is having a huge furry barbecue in a public park on the 4th.  There shall be fursuiters and I shall be one of them :3


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

Darn you Anthrocon goers. I send massive amounts of envy your way.



Shindo said:


> so you're going to a parade by your self in a fursuit for particular reason?
> 
> am i missing something


 
Well, I'm going to be there anyways, so why not do something fun while I'm at it instead of simply sitting on the sidewalk? Besides, I feel the need to show off my new suit. Petty? Maybe. Fun? Definitely.


----------

